# Why are Muslims given a free pass?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I often wonder why it is that if Muslims do things and the media and the media hardly says a thing about it but at the same time if anyone else does something similar the media and the left is all over them?

Example: Chic-fil-et (sp?) says that it is not in favor of gay marriage. That's it. They didn't say they wouldn't serve gays. They didn't say that they wouldn't hire gays. They just said that they didn't support gay marriage. Protests and finger pointing popped up all across the country and in members of Congress got involved. The company was run by Right Wing Religious Bigots! Meanwhile, in Muslim countries gays are executed. THEY KILL THEM. Seen any protests about that? How about the news media condemning them?

There are reports that in parts of Detroit Muslims are imposing sharia law in some neighborhoods similar to what has happened in England. Heard much about it on the news? Heard much about what is happening in England on the news? What do you think would happen if some utltra Conservative Christians did the same? If they punished women because their skirts were too short or they were wearing pants instead of skirts? Think that would make the news?

I saw an article last week where they mentioned that Muslim students had their daily prayers however many times they do it during the day. Female teachers who are Muslim are permitted to wear burhas. Meanwhile I remembered that some students wanted to start a Christian prayer group that would meet during lunch time and after school, and they were denied permission due to the Separation of Church and State. There are also schools were not only are teachers not permitted to wear a necklace with a cross on it, but so are the students. So why is it that ONE religion is permitted to do as it wants and nothing is said?

Finally, there is a group of Muslims that is demanding their own community supported Food Bank that gives away free food that is more in accordance with their religion. What the hell is that? 


Why in the hell is the news media and the left bending over backwards to cater to Muslims? Let give you clowns a hint, no matter how much you kiss their skinky behinds, they are just going to demand more and they are NOT going to like you. Given the chance they will KILL you if you do not convert to their religion, no matter what you do. There is a long history of appeasers ending up with their heads on the chopping block of those who they try to appease.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

because our illustrious leader is one


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Because there are too many idiots in your country that listen and accept....

Lots of the issues there and Muslims are playing it, if they want a mosque, its sure and the tax payer will fund the development.. And if you protest your labeled a biggot and scum, no one thinks that its the church next door screaming its a conflict of interest... (And I can make that judgement on the USA as our **** wit leaders done that here too) but times are changing, another zombie arrested in Victoria, this time for funding terrorism...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Muslim Attacks Christian Preacher, Then THIS Happens // Mr. Conservative

A Christian in America, assaulted by an irate Muslim who berets the Christian that Jesus was a Muslim who worshiped Allah, is the one who is taken to jail.

Wouldn't want to offend the Muslim; not even in this nation.

Muslim Attacks Christian Preacher, Then THIS Happens // Mr. Conservative


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Muslim Attacks Christian Preacher, Then THIS Happens // Mr. Conservative
> 
> A Christian in America, assaulted by an irate Muslim who berets the Christian that Jesus was a Muslim who worshiped Allah, is the one who is taken to jail.
> 
> ...


I don't normally condone such thinking but some KKK meetings, with burning crosses, and said Muslims attached (aka law into own hands, that mofo strung up and BBQed)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If not liking or tolerating a religion/cult that wants to cut off my head makes me a racist, so be it. I guess I am a racist.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

What these nitwits are failing to realize is that there are millions of these animals who believe that it is their DUTY to kill anyone who does not believe as they do. They believe that it is alright to enslave the wives and children of "non-believers". They believe that it is alright to use the wives and daughters of non-believers as sex slaves. They believe that it alright to kill their own wives and daughters if they feel that they have done something that brings "dishonor" to them. They believe that it is alright to lie to non-believers and that any oath or contract with them is non-binding. 

To listen to the left, the enemy are those who do not believe in gay marriage or believe that they should be forced to pay for abortions. Little or no mention of those who keep saying over and over again that they intend to KILL them. How screwed up is that?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> If not liking or tolerating a religion/cult that wants to cut off my head makes me a racist, so be it. I guess I am a racist.


Islam is not a race but to quote the Australian pm "they are a blood cult"

That's the only way I can logically categorise them, the worlds largest blood cult... (And dislike/ 0 tolerance are respectful and doesn't cloud judgement like hate dose, good on ya inor, we will make a effective zombie killer out of you yet  Lol)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have allowed it, encouraged it and in some cases welcomed it. Not WE as in most of us on this Forum, but We as in the general masses. The PC movement ramped it up. The Dark Jester wrote a good post on another thread that was much more general in nature but pretty darn accurate. 

Minority Rule is out of control. NotSoYoung brings up great points that each of us could add to by the thousands. The goal of world domination by the muslimes is happening before our very eyes and is gaining momentum. They want to kill you or convert you. The ones who are not willing to kill you are more than willing to fund the ones who do. 

muslimes outwardly castigate gay people but many are indeed gay and pedophile. muslimes hate women and the media starts a campaign against Republicans and calls it their War on Women. muslimes stone, rape, maim and kill women for any reason that they can think of and not one peep from the media. A middle class white cake baker chooses not to sell a wedding cake to two ******* and the baker loses his business? What the hell?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Because the Gov't. wants the muslims to know that we love them and therefore they should love us too.
Or, maybe it is just liberal political correctness run amok!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Scuzlams get a free pass because Americans took one ~ if they kill all our young people going around acting enlightened, they got rid of our dead weight that had no skills, no viability and no use to anyone on earth at all, what can we say? They were lower than the most inferior on purpose. Bye.

Muslims get a pass because people don't read bible or history, they make up "what seems good to them".

When I would tell hillbillies to do what seemed good to them, even those scum were smart enough to know I had just said "go die stupidly". 

Muslims get a pass because they are one great n166er people (that's a disease code for genotype 5) while Americans are christians, hippies, gays, doctors, farmers, garbage men and whores - and when it came time to stand, they were all too busy shoving ones of their own off the rock. Think about that one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> Because the Gov't. wants the muslims to know that we love them and therefore they should love us too.
> Or, maybe it is just liberal political correctness run amok!


Whatever it is, its FUBAR


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The religion of liberalism is pretty easy to understand by realizing most of them do not have a saving relationship with Christ. They make decisions based on pure emotion as opposed to logic and reason. They do irrational things that are designed to make them feel better about themselves.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> The religion of liberalism is pretty easy to understand by realizing most of them do not have a saving relationship with Christ. They make decisions based on pure emotion as opposed to logic and reason. They do irrational things that are designed to make them feel better about themselves.


I agree with you completely, but you would think that even the liberal "pure emotional decision making" would also include wanting to get rid of those who would chop your head off. I can only guess, but I am thinking getting your head chopped off is a pretty emotional experience.

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

damn, I need more ammo! ::rambo::


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't harbor ill will towards Muslims, it is pointless. They are who they are. Liberals seem to like being played for fools so I guess if they like it that way, who am I to say it's wrong.
There is enough hate and fools in the world as it is, no sense in adding to it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I don't harbor ill will towards Muslims, it is pointless. They are who they are. Liberals seem to like being played for fools so I guess if they like it that way, who am I to say it's wrong.
> There is enough hate and fools in the world as it is, no sense in adding to it.


I harbor no ill will, either. This has little to do with ill will, other than that which is harbored by the adherents of that vile system of control and conquest. On the other hand, denying the threat against both individual liberty as well as national survival makes no sense.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I recognize the threats, if it isn't the radical Muslims threatening us with terror then it is the Libs actin like fools and frittering away our liberties. The Radicals seem to think they can scare us and the libs seem to think the constitution can be stretched to resemble socialism. 

I have faith in my fellow countrymen, the radicals who threaten us with terror will be beaten, the libs with their foolish ideology will be sent packing and those who cherish liberty will be vindicated.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I harbor all sorts of "ill will" against people who constantly say that they want to kill me, my family, destroy my country, and destroy my way of life. I HATE people who think like that and will not apologize for it. To condemn that attitude makes about as much sense as a Jew living in Nazi Germany hating those who wanted to send them to the death camps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I recognize the threats, if it isn't the radical Muslims threatening us with terror then it is the Libs actin like fools and frittering away our liberties. The Radicals seem to think they can scare us and the libs seem to think the constitution can be stretched to resemble socialism.
> 
> I have faith in my fellow countrymen, the radicals who threaten us with terror will be beaten, the libs with their foolish ideology will be sent packing and those who cherish liberty will be vindicated.


I tend to view liberalism, secular progressivism, etc., as the destruction of the national immune system and threats such as Islam as diseases intending on national destruction.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Heaven forbid that we offend a Mooselimb.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cook em alive in a pig hide. Do this enough times and you won't have a problem anymore.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Judge each individual by their deeds - not their beliefs.

I don't care what someone harbors in their mind - only when they put those ill wishes into action will I place my judgement.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Judge each individual by their deeds - not their beliefs.
> 
> I don't care what someone harbors in their mind - only when they put those ill wishes into action will I place my judgement.


Just like those in 9/11 it would be a bit late if they blew up a school with your kids. I agree with the sentiment but too much history proves that there beliefs and actions usually go hand in hand.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Notsoyoung opened this thread with a comment about Chick-fil-a. 

Yes, they spoke out against gay marriage. Sadly, the backlash was excessive. When we travel, Chick-fil-a is the only fast food restaurant we will frequent. They have good food, are clean, the staff is very customer service oriented, and they are closed on Sunday! 

For me, their stance on gay marriage and keeping the Sabbath means they are Christian. 

As already noted, the fool in the WH is a Muslim. He has surrounded himself with Muslims. The bigoted race monger church he and his "wife" attended is despicable. Thanks to POS like Rev and Jackass Jessie, the media and other progressives want to be "politically correct" instead of following Christ and our Constitution. 

My opinion -- America is in BIG trouble! The entire World appears to have lost it compass. Everyone wants instant gratification!. If a spouse no longer fits ones needs, get a new one! If my views do not match the PC/progressive view, then there must me something wrong we me (just ask my family  If I don't support gay marriage, gay ministers, or have two or three little white four legged ankle nippers, then my value system is incorrect! Perhaps I'm wrong but when gays and animals have more rights/respect than typical white males/females there is something grievously wrong! 

Just my two cents!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> ... and keeping the Sabbath means they are Christian.


I am always surprised by the people who call themselves Christians who go to a restaurant or go grocery shopping or, basically, anywhere after church. Really? Seriously?


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am always surprised by the people who call themselves Christians who go to a restaurant or go grocery shopping or, basically, anywhere after church. Really? Seriously?


Me too! When I was growing up, the only thing that was open on Sunday were gas stations and, perhaps, a drug store. There were a few restaurants but not many! Then, Sunday, was a day of rest spent with ones family in church and at home! But, them, the family, especially grandparents, lived in the same town usually within walking distance.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> Me too! When I was growing up, the only thing that was open on Sunday were gas stations and, perhaps, a drug store. There were a few restaurants but not many! Then, Sunday, was a day of rest spent with ones family in church and at home! But, them, the family, especially grandparents, lived in the same town usually within walking distance.


I am in no way in favor of blue laws (I am a Libertarian) but I just find it odd some of the choices people make... especially considering how bad people tip their servers on Sundays... there is a reason that waiters and waitresses don't want to work on Sundays, I know when I worked as a server I got less than 1/2 of my normal tips out of the Sunday brunch crowd, compared to what I would get on Saturdays... Sorry, I am wondering off topic, my bad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish our local indoor range would enact a policy like this:

After Oklahoma Beheading and ISIS Threats, Arkansas Firing Range Becomes First To Exclude Muslims - Bearing Arms


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Judge each individual by their deeds - not their beliefs.
> 
> I don't care what someone harbors in their mind - only when they put those ill wishes into action will I place my judgement.


The silence of so called moderate Muslims speaks volumes as does their dancing in the streets all through the Middle East on 9/11. Check out Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that it is fine to advocate that you judge someone by their actions and not their religion, BUT, what do you do when their religion teaches them that if they are surrounded or outnumbered by "infidels" they should act like they are their friends until they are strong enough to impose their religion on the rest of the people? That means if you have a neighbor who is a muslim who acts like the nicest guy in the World, can you really trust him? What do you do with a religion that teaches it's followers that any promise, any oath, any contract, that they make with an "infidel" is not binding? What do you do with a religion that teaches it's followers that they are OBLIGATED to kill those who refuse to follow their religion? What do you do with a religion that tells it's followers that it is alright to enslave non-believers' wives and children, and it is alright to use the wives and daughters as sex slaves? What do you do with a religion that teaches it's followers that it is alright to kill their own wives and daughters if they believe that they have "dishonored" them? 

The problem I have with judging muslims by their actions is that you can think that one of them is a close friend right up to the time that they cut head off. No matter how "nice" one of them seemed to me, I will NEVER trust one.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I wish our local indoor range would enact a policy like this:
> 
> After Oklahoma Beheading and ISIS Threats, Arkansas Firing Range Becomes First To Exclude Muslims - Bearing Arms


This woman is my new hero! She's got bigger nuts than obama ever thought of having. Good on her.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I tend to speak frankly and horrifically, so I will sit this one out y'all already know


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I wish our local indoor range would enact a policy like this:
> 
> After Oklahoma Beheading and ISIS Threats, Arkansas Firing Range Becomes First To Exclude Muslims - Bearing Arms


Good for her! Property Rights at work here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good for her! Property Rights at work here.


Property rights and freedom of association, that is why it will never stand. But damn good on her to pick this fight anyway!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Property rights and freedom of association, that is why it will never stand. But damn good on her to pick this fight anyway!


Effective Immediately; All muslimes are hereby banned at Slippy Lodge. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Effective Immediately; All muslimes are hereby banned at Slippy Lodge. NO EXCEPTIONS


And to help enforce the New Policy at Slippy Lodge, look what arrived in the mail today!

View attachment 6910


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe in freedom of religion across the board, it's a founding principal. I do take exception to a religion that is also a form of government as with Islam/Sharia law. 

It's either a form of government and not recognizable as a religion, or it is a religion and not recognizable as a form of government. It can't be both and this is the point that the libs fall flat on their faces over. Liberals extoll separation of church and state as a central tenant of liberalism, yet turn they on their heels and run when it comes to the Islamic faith/government. 

What is it going to take to get the libs to understand the threat, by the time the Muslims get around to imposing their brand of government/religion, it's too late, look at what is happening in France and England.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> And to help enforce the New Policy at Slippy Lodge, look what arrived in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 6910


Thanks Slippy!

Looking at a full case of cartridges just makes me happy, even if they are not mine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Thanks Slippy!
> 
> Looking at a full case of cartridges just makes me happy, even if they are not mine.


Nothing like 230 gr of JHP Love!


----------



## rcmckibbin (Sep 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Because there are too many idiots in your country that listen and accept....
> 
> Lots of the issues there and Muslims are playing it, if they want a mosque, its sure and the tax payer will fund the development.. And if you protest your labeled a biggot and scum, no one thinks that its the church next door screaming its a conflict of interest... (And I can make that judgement on the USA as our **** wit leaders done that here too) but times are changing, another zombie arrested in Victoria, this time for funding terrorism...


I guess I'm a bigot and scum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am always surprised by the people who call themselves Christians who go to a restaurant or go grocery shopping or, basically, anywhere after church. Really? Seriously?


Actually the Sabbath is on Saturday. Nobody who operates under the New Covenant is obligated to observe it. It's a long story on how it got moved over to Sunday.

Colossians 2:15-17King James Version (KJV)

15 And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it.

16 Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days:

17 Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The day will come when we will be fighting them in the streets...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am in no way in favor of blue laws (I am a Libertarian) but I just find it odd some of the choices people make... especially considering how bad people tip their servers on Sundays... there is a reason that waiters and waitresses don't want to work on Sundays, I know when I worked as a server I got less than 1/2 of my normal tips out of the Sunday brunch crowd, compared to what I would get on Saturdays... Sorry, I am wondering off topic, my bad.


Dittos on that. The eldest of the male chillins worked his way through college as a table waiter. The Sunday lunch crowd was the worse. Too cheap to buy tea they made their own lemonade with water..lemon slices and sugar. Always gave a crappy tip if any. Nearly as bad as the veggie eating Red Dots. They never left a tip and always ordered double beans and rice..or rice and beans. Whichever was cheapest.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

cuz there's a Muslim in the White House


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberal (communist) atheists are so full of hate toward Christians that they will molly coddle and actively support anyone or anything that would destroy followers of Christ. They know deep down Christianity is right, that is why they hate it so. Rights of individuals come from God not government. This is why Muslims. and anti Christians are given slack, to further the cause of socialism.

The religion of peace is growing and if it ever gets to be 30 percent or more of the population Muslims may hate Christians but they will kill the NOW gals, gays and atheists. Disapproval by Christians does not look so bad in this light. These people will not just be killed but hit with rocks until they die. Now will stand for national organization of whores to the Muslims and they will be treated accordingly. Submit or die. Just the way I see it.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I believe in freedom of religion across the board, it's a founding principal. I do take exception to a religion that is also a form of government as with Islam/Sharia law.
> 
> It's either a form of government and not recognizable as a religion, or it is a religion and not recognizable as a form of government. It can't be both and this is the point that the libs fall flat on their faces over. Liberals extoll separation of church and state as a central tenant of liberalism, yet turn they on their heels and run when it comes to the Islamic faith/government.
> 
> What is it going to take to get the libs to understand the threat, by the time the Muslims get around to imposing their brand of government/religion, it's too late, look at what is happening in France and England.


Like you, I respect freedom of religion! I do not care what others believe or worship. I just do not want them forcing me to believe/accept their gods!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rcmckibbin said:


> I guess I'm a bigot and scum.


How dose that comment refer to being a bigot??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> How dose that comment refer to being a bigot??





> And if you protest your labeled a biggot and scum,


You said it. He was agreeing with you.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> DAlways gave a crappy tip if any. Nearly as bad as the veggie eating Red Dots. They never left a tip and always ordered double beans and rice..or rice and beans. Whichever was cheapest.


Is that for Indians?!! Hahahahaha, though i'm Indian i find it quite funny..yeah Indians are cheap..i do accept that...its the way this culture is..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> You said it. He was agreeing with you.


Ahh got it, was half asleep when made it... But its true, protest against them and there's your label


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

They are handed a free pass, becouse us taxpaying hard working, head down, off to the salt mines people are not making our voices heard. This country is ran by slimy disgusting politicians, that do what they want, when they want. If we would wise up, and vote out the SCUM, then vote out the Scum that put those unelected officials into sweetheart bussiness deals, then maybe the world wouldn't be thinking of America as fat, lazy, dummies. 
Until the lawmakers stand under the same laws, and are held accountable, by US, they will just continue to be on month long vacations, on their lifetime job.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Either that, or the streets run red with blood from a few more BEHEADED AMERICANS, and lots of Muslim blood. 
Harsh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> They are handed a free pass, becouse us taxpaying hard working, head down, off to the salt mines people are not making our voices heard. This country is ran by slimy disgusting politicians, that do what they want, when they want. If we would wise up, and vote out the SCUM, then vote out the Scum that put those unelected officials into sweetheart bussiness deals, then maybe the world wouldn't be thinking of America as fat, lazy, dummies.
> Until the lawmakers stand under the same laws, and are held accountable, by US, they will just continue to be on month long vacations, on their lifetime job.


I don't think it is a matter of hearing our voices. They simply do not care what we say. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So true my friend Denton, with 24 hour gun toting security protecting them from "the lower people".


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Some people blame Obama, this is stupid. You think just one guy in an office in DC can do all this? I think it is conditioned in the minds of liberals to be overly submissive to minorities. It is something that was infused into my brain when I was a kid. This is a cultural issue. Come on blaming Obama! No matter who becomes President next, the situation will only get worse.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Some people blame Obama, this is stupid. You think just one guy in an office in DC can do all this? I think it is conditioned in the minds of liberals to be overly submissive to minorities. It is something that was infused into my brain when I was a kid. This is a cultural issue. Come on blaming Obama! No matter who becomes President next, the situation will only get worse.


I think that this is a very valid point. One of the first things that is thrown at anyone who criticizes any minority for any reason is that they are racists or bigots. Think that the muslim "religion" is violent? You are a bigot. Make any complaint about the job that Obama or Holder are doing? You are a racist. By the way, Holder is making it illegal for any law enforcement agency to stake out any religious place of worship, including Mosques. Sounds good? The problem is that there is a long history of muslim's using Mosques as a place to store weapons and explosives. But we certainly don't want anyone to think that we are anti-moslem. How about using a little common sense?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a quick internet search on the activities of the religion of peace in the last 5 years. This list may not be complete as it is just what I came up with in a quick search. But I am a racist because I do not like these bastards.

Date Place Killed Injured
===================================================================================
2/12/2009	USA	Buffalo, NY 1	0	The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.
4/12/2009	USA	Phoenix, AZ	2	0	A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.
6/1/2009	USA	Little Rock, AR	1	1	A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.
11/2/2009	USA	Glendale, AZ	1	1	A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)
11/5/2009	USA	Ft. Hood, TX	13	31	A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.
12/4/2009	USA	Binghamton, NY	1	0	A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.
4/14/2010	USA	Marquette Park, IL	5	2	After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.
4/30/2011	USA	Warren, MI	1	0	A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.
9/11/2011	USA	Waltham, MA	3	0	Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.
1/15/2012	USA	Houston, TX	1	0	A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim.
2/7/2013	USA	Buena Vista, NJ	2	0	A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.
3/24/2013	USA	Ashtabula, OH	1	0	A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.
4/15/2013	USA	Boston, MA	3	264	Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.
4/19/2013	USA	Boston, MA	1	1	Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.
8/4/2013	USA	Richmond, CA	1	0	A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.
3/6/2014	USA	Port Bolivar, TX	2	0	A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.
4/27/2014	USA	Skyway, WA	1	0	A 30-year-old man is murdered by a Muslim fanatic.
6/1/2014	USA	Seattle, WA	2	0	Two homosexuals are murdered by an Islamic extremist.
6/25/2014	USA	West Orange, NJ	1	0	A 19-year-old college student is shot to death 'in revenge' for Muslim deaths overseas.
9/25/2014	USA	Moore, OK 1	1	A Sharia advocate beheads a woman after calling for Islamic terror and posting an Islamist beheading photo.


----------



## rcmckibbin (Sep 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> How dose that comment refer to being a bigot??


Just agreeing with your comment.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> What these nitwits are failing to realize is that there are millions of these animals who believe that it is their DUTY to kill anyone who does not believe as they do. They believe that it is alright to enslave the wives and children of "non-believers". They believe that it is alright to use the wives and daughters of non-believers as sex slaves. They believe that it alright to kill their own wives and daughters if they feel that they have done something that brings "dishonor" to them. They believe that it is alright to lie to non-believers and that any oath or contract with them is non-binding.
> 
> To listen to the left, the enemy are those who do not believe in gay marriage or believe that they should be forced to pay for abortions. Little or no mention of those who keep saying over and over again that they intend to KILL them. How screwed up is that?


Perhaps you might read a history book now and then. Look up those little expeditions called The Crusades. They were some gangs of so-called christians who were determined to slaughter muslims and regularly did all that stuff you mentioned. That went on for several hundred years. And the things in the Bible are worse. Remember the name Lot? He's the one who offered to let a mob have fun with his virgin daughters if they would leave him alone. And he's supposed to be a good christian, approved of by god...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Enacting Sharia law in any location within the boundaries of the United States should be considered treason and the people engaged in the foundation of such treason should be executed. Deus vult!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Perhaps you might read a history book now and then. Look up those little expeditions called The Crusades. They were some gangs of so-called christians who were determined to slaughter muslims and regularly did all that stuff you mentioned. That went on for several hundred years. And the things in the Bible are worse. Remember the name Lot? He's the one who offered to let a mob have fun with his virgin daughters if they would leave him alone. And he's supposed to be a good christian, approved of by god...


What's your point?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Perhaps you might read a history book now and then. Look up those little expeditions called The Crusades. They were some gangs of so-called christians who were determined to slaughter muslims and regularly did all that stuff you mentioned. That went on for several hundred years. And the things in the Bible are worse. Remember the name Lot? He's the one who offered to let a mob have fun with his virgin daughters if they would leave him alone. And he's supposed to be a good christian, approved of by god...


Lot was in the old testament...Christianity did not exist at that point in history.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Perhaps you might read a history book now and then. Look up those little expeditions called The Crusades. They were some gangs of so-called christians who were determined to slaughter muslims and regularly did all that stuff you mentioned. That went on for several hundred years. And the things in the Bible are worse. Remember the name Lot? He's the one who offered to let a mob have fun with his virgin daughters if they would leave him alone. And he's supposed to be a good christian, approved of by god...


I have read a little history, now and again. You might want to do more than just a little. Learn what came into existence before the Crusades, learn how it spread death and destruction throughout the Middle East and Persia and worked its way into Europe. Realize the Crusades were responses to Islamic conquest.
Nobody said all those who responded to the call to Crusade were Christians, but the Great Jihads that triggered them are all 100% Islamic, conducted in accordance to the teachings of Muhammad (pork be upon him).

As far as your total lack of understanding with regard to Lott, it is immaterial and not worth the time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im watching the news on the white house fence jumper- well he's a war vet. the guy in ok who beheaded that lady... they make no mention that hes muslim. did you ike how they cleaned up and got him out of the muslim outfit. why are they doing this?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

shotlady said:


> im watching the news on the white house fence jumper- well he's a war vet. the guy in ok who beheaded that lady... they make no mention that hes muslim. did you ike how they cleaned up and got him out of the muslim outfit. why are they doing this?


 They are being careful with the Muslim problem. No historical jab or pun intended here it is just the way I choose to phrase it now. They do not want retaliation and other unlawful acts to follow. Politicians are covering up and using smoke and mirrors added by the media, but at the same time they are trying their best to locate any threat. the threat is to them and citizens. The high level clearance politicians, intelligence and military are not fools. All war is deception...so is politics. this is my take on these particular events.


----------

